# لو عندك اى سؤال فى الثلاجه المنزليه او تكييف هواء السياره اتفضل



## hady haggag (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكوم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
وصلى الله على سيد نا محمدوعلى اله وصحابه وسلم 
ام بعد 
لو كان عندك اىسؤال فى الثلاجه المنزليه او تكييف هواء السياره بعون الله سوف نرد عليه باجابه عليه وكذلك شرح مفصل لها 
مثلا اذا كانت الثلاجه لا تعمل 
الاجابه 
اولا فحص التيار الكهربائى والتاكد اذا كان يعمل اما لا 
واى سؤال ان شاء الله 
اخوكم فى الله 
م/ عبد الهادى حجاج


----------



## نعمان حمدى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

التلاجة بتاعتنا مبتفصلش
مش ايه السبب
ارجو الافادة


----------



## نعمان حمدى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

بس بسرعة عشان رمضان داخل والاكل هيعفن
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## مصطفى امين (10 سبتمبر 2007)

التلاجه مش بتفصل ممكن لاسباب عديده اهمها الترموستات


----------



## مصطفى امين (10 سبتمبر 2007)

انا عايز اعرف ازاى اختار موتور التلاجه من حيث قدرته 
يعنى مثلا قدره التلاجه 8قدم غير الديب فريزر
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعدم (11 سبتمبر 2007)

ماهو سبب مكيف السيارة الذي مايبرد عند التوقف الا اذا مشيت


----------



## hady haggag (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*الى السيد نعمان حمدى*

يوجد اسباب كثيره لهذا العطل وهو عدم الفصل 
اولا الثرموستات او الحساس 
وذلك اذا كان الثرموستات تالف لا يعمل فانا المجس اول الحساس الذى يحس بدرجه الحراره داخل الثلاجه لا يعمل على فصل الكمبوسر اول الكباس لا يفصل وبذلك يلزم تغيره 
ثانيا 
كثره فتح الثلاجه وغلقها 
وذلك يعمل على خروج الهواء البارد ودخول هواء ساخن ايضا يعمل على كثره عمل التلاجه 
ثالثا 
شحنه الفريون تكون فى ناقصه 
ويرجى الاتصال بمركز خدمه


----------



## hady haggag (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*الى السيد مصطفى امين*

اولا 
تحسب قدره الماتور او الكباس او الكبرسور على اساس القدره مثلا الثلاجه 8 قدم لو ديب فليزير تكون قدره الكباس 6/1 سدس حصان حوالى من 4 الى 6 امبير وكذلك العشره قدم ممكن ان تكون كذلك


----------



## يوسف شعبان سعيد (19 سبتمبر 2007)

ما هو سبب وجود ثلج على خط الراجع


----------



## م.سعد نجم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

hady haggag قال:


> اولا
> تحسب قدره الماتور او الكباس او الكبرسور على اساس القدره مثلا الثلاجه 8 قدم لو ديب فليزير تكون قدره الكباس 6/1 سدس حصان حوالى من 4 الى 6 امبير وكذلك العشره قدم ممكن ان تكون كذلك


هل يوجد جدول لهذا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد قدوري (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ المهندس عبدالهدي الحجاج رمضان كريم وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال... انا عندي سياره سوزوكي (GRAND VETARA)استبلت موتور التبريد والفلتر ومن يومها لم احصل على هواء بارد كما كان من قبل , فهل لمنشا الغاز او جودته علا قة بالموضوع ام ماذا ترون؟ غلما ان نوع الغاز المطلوب هو a134


----------



## قطب قطب (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ب النسبه للفريون 134a ماهو الضغط الصحيح وهل تتم التعبئه من الصمام ال H او ال L
وهل الواجب ان يضاف الزيت مع كل تعبئه وما هي مهمة ال VACUM وما هي انواعه


----------



## مصطفى امين (21 سبتمبر 2007)

بالنسبه لوجود تلج على خط الراجع
يرجع السبب الى وجودشحنه فريون زائده


----------



## مصطفى امين (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله وجدت كتاب جامد جدا فى التبريد ومكتوب باسلوب سهل جدااااااا
هذا الكتاب يسمى التبريد التقنى لاستاذ اميل فتح الله 
معهد الساليزيان


----------



## أبو علاوهالة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

وجود ثلج على خط الراجع وذلك بسبب نقص الفريون وليس زيادته والسبب الأخر لكثرة الأتربة على فلتر الهواء أو لإنسداد (بلوك) المبخر بالأتربة


----------



## أبو علاوهالة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

يكون شحن الفريون دائما من خط الضغط المنخفض خوفا من دخول الفريون في حالة سائلة بعد عمل فاكيوم ولا يشترط إضافة زيت إلا في حالة نقصانة


----------



## hady haggag (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*الى السيد محمد قدورى*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بنسبه لسياره عندما يتم تبديل الماتور وكذلك الفلتر كان لابد من التاكد ان الاجزاءالتى تم تبديلها هى نفس الاجزاء الاصليه وذلك لضمان الكفاءه وذلك لابد من ان تتم ذلك فى مزاكز صيانه معتمده وكذلك ان كان لابد من التاكيد على ذلك لا من المكن ان تكون الاجزاء المضافه ليست نفس كفاءه وقدره الاجزاءالاخرى


----------



## مصطفى امين (25 سبتمبر 2007)

أبو علاوهالة قال:


> وجود ثلج على خط الراجع وذلك بسبب نقص الفريون وليس زيادته والسبب الأخر لكثرة الأتربة على فلتر الهواء أو لإنسداد (بلوك) المبخر بالأتربة


مع احترامى لمعلوماتك
وجود التلج يرجع الى وجود شحنه زائده وليست ناقصه


----------



## عمرو الغول (27 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى قطب الضغط الصحيح هو 30 درجه على الجيدج وتتم التعبءه من خط السحب وهو L Pلا يضاف زيت الا اذا كان ناقص وعملية الفكيم مطلوبه جدا لحفاظا ع الماتور ولا أخذ درجة التبريد المطلوبه الفكيم عبار عن سحب الهواء اللى بداخل الدائره ويتم عن طريق خط السحب L P
ويارب اكون افتك


----------



## عمرو الغول (27 سبتمبر 2007)

وجود ثلج على الراجع يرجع لزيادة الشحنه
مع احترامى للجميع


----------



## زيد بن حارثة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى فوزى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

:12: [ممكن يكون السبب فى نقص الشحنه او المروحه بتاعت الوحده الداخله مش شغاله كويس او فى اتربه موجوده على الكويل لذلك هتعمل كميه ثلج كبيره وشيك على الحجات اللى قلتلك عليها وشوف
وهتشتغل معاك زى الفل:14: :78:


----------



## هانى فوزى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الله عليك يابو علاو هاله والله انك خساره فى البلد دى ياراجل روح شوف الناس اللى بتقول السبب الشحنه زياده دى وعلمها حاااااجه


----------



## KAKI47 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

انا حسب معرفتي الجواب هو ان الغاز افريون زائد وهو السبب تكتل التلج من فوق انبوب النحاس انتاع المتور ويسمي الرتور


----------



## على حسن على (2 أكتوبر 2007)

فى الثلاجه عيب
ارتفاع نسبه الحراره فى سخانات المواسير فى حلق البابين فما هو السبب
ياريت الاجابه بوضوح من غير افتراضات مع العلم انها شحنه الشركه
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ربيع الشيدى (2 أكتوبر 2007)

من المفذ lوظائف ال vac
تنظيف الدائرة من الرطوبة والهواء


----------



## hady haggag (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*بنسه لوجود ثلج على خط الراجع او الريتين*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بنسبه لو جود ثلج على خط الراجع ذلك يرجع اما لزياده وجود شحنه زائده عن الحد او في بعض انواع الثلاجات لعدم عزل الكويل جيدا وذلك فى الديب فريزر وفى الثلاجات ذات 2 باب وذلكلعدم عزل خط الراجع وهو لعمل مبادل حرارى لرفع الكفاءه وتكون فى خلل فى العزل
اما وجود شحنه زائده فلابد من تقليل الشحنه ومراجعه كل بيانات لكل ثلاجه عن كميه الفريون 
المستخدمه


----------



## hady haggag (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*بنسبه على وجود سخانات فى باب الثلاجه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
فى بعض التصميمات تعمل السخانات كل سته ساعات لمده خمس دقائق لرفع الثلج 
وفى هذه الفتره تكون الحراره عاليه فى منطقه ماحول الباب 
وفى بعض الاحيان تعمل على الثرموستات 
وهذه فى التصميمات القديمه


----------



## طارق 1400 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

لدى ئلاجة نوفروست 340 لتر التبريد ضعيف لاتزيد درحة الحرارة عن (-5 م) , يوجد ثلج كثيف على مكان التحام الأنبوبة الشعرية مع المبخر،وصوت الضاغط عالى نوعا ما ,وفحصها اخصائى التبريد امس وزاد الشحنة من الفريون 134 والحال كما هو علما بأننى قمت بإذابة الثلج المتكون على المبخر ولكن عاد مرة اخرى.ارجو الإفادة عن تقديركم للعطل وكيفية الإصلاح. وكل عام وانتم بخير.وارجو الرد سريعا.
طارق


----------



## hady haggag (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*الى السيد طارق*

السلام عليكوم 
بنسبه لوجود ثلج على خط الراجع وعلى الماسوره الشعريه كان للابد على المتخصص عزل هذه المنطقه جدا لوجود هواء به بخار ماء يعمل على تكتيفه على هذه المنطقه لا بد من عزله


----------



## hady haggag (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*الى السيد طارق*

او لوجود شحنه زائده ويظهر ذلك على خط الراجع


----------



## على حسن على (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*متزعلش منى*

ليس من الصحيح زياده الجهاز بالغاز بدون معرفه السبب هل هو تسريب ويجب معالجته او ان قدره المتور الحركه الميكانيكه ضعفت مما ترطب عدم قدره المتور على ضخ الفريون بصوره جيده
وانا ارجح السبب التانى بناء على كلامك وشغل الفنى
وفى هذه الحاله سيكون كفائه الجهاز فى النازل 
والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## hady haggag (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*الى الاستاذ على*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عن وجود ثلج على خط الراجع 
على مدى دراستى هى لوجود شحنه زائده داخل الدائره 
والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## اسعد البياتي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

ان اعمل في مجال صيانة اجهزة التبريد ما هي المواد المناسبة لتنظيف المنظومة تحاشيا لحصول الانسداد.
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريم مجدى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد السؤال كيفية صيانة ثلاجات الامونيا الصغيره < المينى بار>


----------



## كريم مجدى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ اسعد اليبانى لتنظيف دائر ثلاجه مثلا -اولا-بالنسبه الى الفيزر -ا-اذا كانة الصيانه عند العميل ----- قم بلحام الانبوبه الشعرية (الكبلرى)بنهاية الكوندنسر(بعد الغاء الفلتر) افصل ماسورة الراجع من الكباس قم بتشغيل الكباس سد ماسورة الراجع باصبعك وعند شعورك بالضغط اترك اصبعك بهذه الطريقه يمكنك تنظيف الفريزر من الزيت- ثانيا-تنظيف الكوندنسر وذلك بنفسالطريقه السابقه وهى قم بفك لحام الفلتر منالكوندنسر وقم بتشغيل الكباس مع سدماسورة الكوندنسر باصبعك كما سبق وعن طريق ضغط الكباس يتم تنظيف الكوندنسر منالاتربه والزيوت ثالثا-اذاكانت الصيانه بالمركز يتم استخدم غاز النيترجين فى عملية التنظيف كلا على حدا(الفريزر-الكوندنسر)


----------



## كريم مجدى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ على حسن على ثلاجتك ليس بها اى عيب هذه السخونه حول ابواب ثلاجتك (تسمى بالكوندنسر الداخلى) وذلك يمنع تكون ثلج بالفريزر حول الباب وكذلك يجعل كوتش الابواب دائما مرن وطرى مما يساعد فى احكام غلق الابواب والله اعلم


----------



## كريم مجدى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ طارق 1400 هذه الثلاجه بها سدد قم بالاتى قم بالتسخين الخفيف على الماسورة الشعرية فالجزء الخاص باول دخول المبخر وهذا التسخين يكون بولاعه مثلا اذا سمعت بعد التسخين صوت بخ (تششششششش)فمعنى ذلك ان السدد فك خلاص ويبدا صوت الكباس فىالانخفض حتى يصل الى الصوت الطبيعى اما اذا ظل الوضع كما هو فيجب اعادت شحن الثلاجة بعد تنظيفها جيدا والله اعلم


----------



## كريم مجدى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجوا المساعده من لديه خبره فى صيانة ثلاجات الامونيا خاصة ثلاجات (المينى بار)


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

ما هو الثلج على خط الاجع:-هو تكثف بخار الماء الموجود فى الجو على خط الراجع البارد وعندما يكون التكثف على هيئة ماء يكون السبب ان خط الراجع بارد ولكن درجة حرارته فوق الصفر المئوى اما عندما يتكثف بخار الماء على هيئة ثلج يعنى ان درجة الخط تحت الصفر(درجة تجمد الماء)ويكون السبب ان الفريون المار فى خط الراجع درجة حرارته تحت الصفر اى فى الحاله السائله وهذا يعنى ان سبب وجود الثلج على خط الراجع هو رجوع سائل على الكباس ولمعرفة سبب ذلك لابد من معرفة نوع الجهاز(تكييف ام ثلاجة)ومعرفة نوع الانتشار(صمام ام كابلرى)
اسف على الاطاله


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

لمعرفة الضغط المناسب للشحن لابد من مع اشياء كثيره منها نوع الفرين وعدد لفات الكباس اثناء الشحن


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

عدم تبريد مكيف السياره الا عندما تتحرك السيارة راجع لعدة اسباب منها انه عندما تتحرك السيارة تزيد سرعة المحرك وبالتالى عدد لفات الكباس تزيد لانه ياخذ حركته من المحرك عن طريق سير فى هذه يكون الكباس ضعيف
او يكون نقص فى شحنة الفريون نتيجة وجود تسريب.
فى السيارات القديمة نسبيا يوجد صمام يعمل على رفع سرعة لفات محرك السيارة عند تشغيل التكييف والسيارة متوقفه وفى حالة عطله تكون السرعه غير كافية للتبريد.اما فى السيارات الحديثة فتتم هذه العملية اليكترونيا.
أو يكون شحن دينامو السيارة منخفض عير قادر على تشغيل كلاتش الكباس وهو الجزء الكهربى وعندما تتحرك السيارة تزيد سرعة المحرك فتزيد سرعة الدينامو لانه ياخذ حركته ايضا من محرك السيارة عن طريق سير .


----------



## كريم مجدى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته الخوه الاعزاء اسمحولى بهذه المداخله اولا---بالنسبه لتحديد قدرة الضاغط على حسابات الكوندنسر ونوعه --مثال--- الثلاجه (8) قدم الكوندنسر (9)كوع ---القدره (8/1) حصان --مثال--الثلاجه(10) قدم الكوندنسر (10)كوع ---القدره (6/1)حصان --الامبير (1,1) وبالنسبه للمتور (8/1)الامبير (8,) ----مثال---الثلاجه (12)قدم الكوندنسر(12)كوع قطرالماسوره(4/1) القدره (4/1)حصان الامبير(1,7) ثانيا---بالنسبه لوجود ثلج على ماسورة الراجع فذلك يرجع لوجود شحنه زياده والله الموفق


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

اذا حدث انسدا لفلتر هواء المبخر بالاتربة او حتى للمبخر نفسه فان هذا يؤدى الى وجود الثلج على المبخر كله وليس خط الراجع فقط


----------



## شريف عبد الله (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ما أساس اختيار الانبوبة الشعرية(الكابيلارى)فى الثلاجات أو مبردات المياه من حيث القطر و الطول؟
و هل يوجد جداول ثابتة لاختيارها؟


----------



## شريف عبد الله (9 ديسمبر 2007)

سؤال اخر لو سمحت:
يقوم بعض الفنيين بلف الكابيلارى حول الخط الراجع من المبخر عدة لفات و السؤال هو:
هل هذا له مغزى معين؟وهل هذا اللف يؤثر على قطر الكابيلارى؟
وجزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله اخوانى جميعا كل خير ....اما بعد 
الرجوا من الاخ هادى توضيح بعض الامثله لاعطال تكييف السياره وحلها
مشكووووووووور جدا اخى


----------



## احمد ابوبكر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

أستطيع الاجابة عن سؤال الصقر الجرئ ولكنه طلب الاجابة من الاخ هادى ......


----------



## ربيع الشيدى (11 ديسمبر 2007)

اخىالعزيز قطب لو كان موضوعك خاص بتكيف السيارة ة الضغط الصحيح هو 120 او110الى 90ع البوصة المربعةفى حالة وقوف المكيف ام فى حالة التشغيل تكون
من 40 اى 30القراءة من عداد السحب ويتم التعبئة منl 
فائدة الفاكيوم هو تنظيف الدائرة وسحب الهواء الموجود فى الدائرة


----------



## صالح سحلول (11 فبراير 2008)

ممكن تفيدونا عن كيفية صنع الثلاجات
من فكرة عمل ومكونات وآلية عمل وما الى ذلك...
او تعطونا بعض المواقع المتخصصة.
ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 فبراير 2008)

ارجو ذكر طريقة شحن مكيف سيارة بالتفصيل والصور وشكرا


----------



## محمد غالب الزيدي (13 فبراير 2008)

ما سبب عدم اشتغال الثلاجة او تلف محركها عند تحريكها من مكان الى اخر اونقلها


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سبورت سستم (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني شفت مشكله غريبه عند احد اصدقائي وحبيت استفسر عنها 

وهي عند تشغيل المكيف في السياره تشتغل الكمبريصور وعند تشغيل المدفاه كمان تشتغل الكمبريصور علما عندي عند تشغيل المدفاه لا تشتغل الكمبريصور وين المشكله عند صديقي في السياره


----------



## حسون حلب (15 فبراير 2008)

يوسف شعبان سعيد قال:


> ما هو سبب وجود ثلج على خط الراجع



السلام عليكم 
أخي الكريم ان تكون الثلج على خط الراجع له سببين
1-الثلاجة تعمل لفترات طويلة قبل أن تفصل 
2-شحن الفريون بالدارة زائدة

والله الموفق


----------



## صالح الامين (15 فبراير 2008)

كيف تتعرف على قوة حصان محرك


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

سبورت سستم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني شفت مشكله غريبه عند احد اصدقائي وحبيت استفسر عنها
> 
> وهي عند تشغيل المكيف في السياره تشتغل الكمبريصور وعند تشغيل المدفاه كمان تشتغل الكمبريصور علما عندي عند تشغيل المدفاه لا تشتغل الكمبريصور وين المشكله عند صديقي في السياره


 
اخي الفاضل لقد حدث هذا معي واكتشفت ان فني الصيانه قام بتوصيل الكومبريسور على المروحة وليس على مفتاح الكومبريسور وعندما تدير المروحه يبدا التكيف وهذا خطا حيث هناك المروحه فقط أو مروحه مع تكييف أومروحه مع تدفئة


----------



## سبورت سستم (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز
ولكن ممكن انك قصدت المراوح الداخليه للسياره 
2 - يتم شبك هذه المراوح من داخل السياره -التابلو - او من خارجها عند الكمبريسور والفلتر الى اخره


----------



## ميشيل عزمى (17 فبراير 2008)

ارجوا معرفة جميع مقاسات الكابلرى ثلاجات العرض والمنزلية مع قدرات المواتير


----------



## همسات حائره (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو تكرمتم لى سؤال
باب الثلاجه لم يعد يغلق
فما الحل؟
جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## mohepsh (25 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكلتى ان الديب فريزر لم يعد يعمل ثلج بيصقع فقط
اريد حل لو سمحتم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohepsh (25 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكلتى ان الديب فريزر لم يعد يعمل ثلج بيصقع فقط
اريد حل لو سمحتم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## terafuja (26 أبريل 2009)

الثلاجة لا تفصل اثناء العمل وقد قمت بتركيب ثرموستات جديد ,ما المشكلة؟


----------



## mashaks_jeddah (26 أبريل 2009)

انا طالب جديد فى التبريد والتكييف
وعندى سوال ابصراحه محيرنى
واتمنى الاجابه عليه من اى الاعضاااء

وهوا
لماذا لا يتم استخدام نوع واحد من الفريون

واتمنى الاجابه باسرع وقت 
ويعطيكم الف عافيه 
واتمنى 
تقبلى كصديق جديد عندكم
[email protected]
اتمنى اضافتى


----------



## hamed metwally (2 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## منال الأم (1 يناير 2010)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين على استضافتكم لنا


----------



## سمير شربك (1 يناير 2010)

طرحت موضوع الأعطال وحالات التبريد في السيارات يمكن الأفادة للجميع 


الأعطال وحالات التبريد في مكيفات السيارات :


1- البرودة جيدة – لايوجد عطل 
2- البرودة متقطعة – الأسباب أ – حرارة عالية في الرادياتير (أوساخ –عطل كهربائي)
ب – وجود فصل كهربائي في الفيوزات أو الريليه .
ج - تيرموستات عاطل .
3- البرودة ضعيفة – الأسباب أ – ضغط الغاز ضعيف .
ب – سير المكيف مرتخي .
ج – البخاخ عاطل .
د - مروحة الرادياتير عاطلة.
4 – البرودة جيدة لكن هواء البارد ضعيف – الأسباب 
أ – المروحة الداخلية عاطلة .
ب – فريزة متوسخة .
ج _ ضعف في التيار الكهربائي .
د_ ضعف في الأسلاك الكهربائية .
و – تهريب الهواء البارد من الوصلات .
5 – البرودة جيدة مع وجود صوت أو اصوات : الأسباب 
أ – سير المكيف مرتخي .
ب – رومان بكرة عيار السير 
ج – كومبرسور كاطل .
د – رومان الكومبرسور .
و - دبرياج عاطل 
ح – براغي القاعدة محلولة .
6 – البرودة جيدة مع رائحة كريهة : الأسباب 
أ - : وجود أوساخ داخل الفريزة ( المبخر )
ب – وجود حيوان ميت داخل الفريزة .
د – وجود ماء متعفن دال وتحت الأرضيات .
7 – البرودة معدومة والهواء ضغطه جيد : الأسباب 
أ – الضاغط لايعمل .
ب- الترموستات عاطل 
ج – الريلية لاتعمل والفيوزات غير جيدة
8 – البرودة جيدة مع صوت من الداخل : الأسباب 
أ‌- سقوط شيء على مروحة الفريزر 
ب‌- تآكل باكات المروحة 
ج – براغي التثبيت محلولة 
9 – وجود ماء داخل غرفة السائق : الأسباب 
أ – ماسورة الفضال محلولة .
ب – وجود كسر في صندوق الفريزا ( المبخر )
ج – وجود أوساخ عند مخرج الفضال .
10 – تراكم ثلج كثيف على ماسورة الراجع : الأسباب 
أ – تيرموستات عاطل 
ب – ضاغط عاطل 
11 – المكيف لايفصل عند البرودة المطلوبة : الأسباب 
أ – تيرموستات عاطل 
ب - عدم وجود كمية غاز كافية 
ج – ضاغط ضعيف 
12 – الكمبرسور يعمل ويفصل بسرعة : الأسباب 
أ – كمية الغاز قليلة 
ب – كمية الغاز زائدة 
ج – وجود أوساخ على الرادياتير .
د – مرحة الرادياتير لاتعمل ​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 يناير 2010)

[quote
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكلتى ان الديب فريزر لم يعد يعمل ثلج بيصقع فقط
اريد حل لو سمحتم
ولكم جزيل الشكر*​

][/quote]
يوجد عدة اسباب منها مثلا
1-تفقد الجوان الخارجي للديب فريزر وتاكد من عدم تسريب هواء للديب فريزر 
2-كثرة فتح الديب فريزر يؤدي لزيادة الحمل على الضاغط
3-سدد كلي او رطوبه في دائره التبريد
4-تلف في الضاغط
5-زيادة المنتجات المطلوب تجميدها دفعه واحده مم يؤدي لزيادة حمل التبريد على الضاغط
6-قلة شحنة الفريون في الدائره
7-وجود ثقب قي الفريزر(القميص) لوكان فريزر قديم


----------



## وسيم ر. (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم, كيف يمكن ان نعرف نوع العطل في ثلاجة مكيف السيارة في حال وجوده؟؟


----------



## رحمن زاير (17 مارس 2010)

في حالة شحن الثلاجة بالغاز بكمية اي في الكيج يقرا 70 وهي مطفية عند التشغيل يكون الكيج صفر وعندما اقوم باطفاء الثلاتجة بعد ربع ساعة يبدء الكيج بالعد اين الانسداد تحياتي لك يا مهندس


----------



## شريف2005 (15 يونيو 2010)

ماهو فريون الثلاجه الكريازى 12 قدم موديل k- 330


----------



## أحمد امام عدس (15 يونيو 2010)

اى فريون يستحسن استخدامه فى دوره تبريد السياره 12 او 134


----------



## حسين الطييب (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم : عندي مشكله ومالقيت لها حل في مكيف السياره غيرت كلتش المكيف اكثر من مره وكل مره يحترق الكلتش ويطلع دخان كثير مع العلم انه المكيف بارد بس ماادري اش يصير بالظبط بعد مااصلح الكلتش بعد 10 دقايق من تشغيل المكيف يصير المكيف حار ويطلع دخان من الكلتش ارجوكم ابغا حل


----------



## mido1985 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

دة نقص فى الشحنة والثلاجة تحتاج الى شحن من جديد


----------



## جقود (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليك ورحمة اللة لدى ثلاثة اسلة 1 اريد معرفة لما ذا اثنا الشحن الكباس الذى يعمل الغاز 134 يفويز الكباس ماهى الاسباب


----------



## salamat (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بالنسبة للثلاجة ما السبب في كون الجزء العلوي ذو تبريد جيد والجزء السفلي قليل مع العلم ان مروحة توزيع الهواء تعمل


----------



## العصفور المهاجر (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا عندي الفريز المنفصل من يومان كان شكله مش مقفول كويس بعدين وجدت اكثر الاشياء مذاب منها الثلج بعدها نظفته ونشفت الماء المذاب وبعدين شغلته مشتغلش الابعد ما يقرب من ساعة وكان الموتور سخن جدا وبعدين رفعت مستوى التبريد مشتغلش بعدين اشتغل ووصل التبريد الى 7 تحت الصفر بعدها بحوالي ساعة فصل وسخن ووصل مستوى التبريد 1 مئوي العيب في الترموستات ام الموتور*​


----------



## العصفور المهاجر (6 سبتمبر 2010)

يعني يكون ثلج على الجوانب ثم بعد فترة حوالي ساعة يذاب الثلج وهكذا طوال اليو وارفع مستوى التبريد لكنه لا يتأثر كانه لا يرتفع
رجاء سرعة الرد


----------



## باهرالامير (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل . وكل عام وانتم بكل خير . انا عندى ديب فريزر راسى ( 6 درج ) فك تجميد فقام فنى الصيانه بتغيير الموتور ( الكباس ) باخر ولكنه يصدر صوت مثل صوت ازيت الذى على النار ودرجة حرارته عاليه ثم نضع عليه ماء وصوته عالى ونذ حوالى 24 ساعه ولا اعرف السبب وفنى الصيانه عمال اتصل به لمعرفة ذلك ولكنه لم يحضر . ارجو افادتى بسبب ذلك وهل افصل الديب فريزر ام ان ذلك عادى ولكم الشكر للاجابه السريعه


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مرسيى يا باش مهندس هادى على الموضوع الميل ده وانا كان ليا سؤال بس عايز شرح وافى لانى أنا اعرف الفكرة البسيطة عن السؤال 
يوجد شى فى تكيف السيارة اسمه السورنيت وهو يوصل بالماتور السيارة والتكيف لوعندك معلومات عنه يا ريت تفدنا فى ها الموضوع ومشكور


----------



## abohgar (17 سبتمبر 2010)

hady haggag قال:


> اولا
> تحسب قدره الماتور او الكباس او الكبرسور على اساس القدره مثلا الثلاجه 8 قدم لو ديب فليزير تكون قدره الكباس 6/1 سدس حصان حوالى من 4 الى 6 امبير وكذلك العشره قدم ممكن ان تكون كذلك



كباس الثلاجه 1/6 (السدس) يعطى 1 امبير من غير حمل وبل حمل يعطى 1,2 امبير


----------



## احمد موسى15 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*جمهورية مصر العربيه ---- السويس*

عندى ثلاجه منزليه وفجأه صوتها بقى عالى جدا وعند بدأ التشغيل لا تستطيع القيام الا بمحاولات عده وعندما تبدأ التشغيل بيكون صوتها عالى جدا وعمليه التبريد بقت ضعيفه فلو تفضلم سيادتكم ممكن اعرف ايه السبب ولكم منى وافر الشكر والتقدير لخدماتكم الجليله


----------



## احمد موسى15 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*عندى ثلاجه منزليه وفجأه صوتها بقى عالى جدا وعند بدأ التشغيل لا تستطيع القيام الا بمحاولات عده وعندما تبدأ التشغيل بيكون صوتها عالى جدا وعمليه التبريد بقت ضعيفه فلو تفضلم سيادتكم ممكن اعرف ايه السبب ولكم منى وافر الشكر والتقدير لخدماتكم الجليله*​


----------



## aswe456 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندي ثلاجة سامسنج الفريزر يبرد اما الحجرة السفليه لاتبرد في رايكم ماهو السبب وشكرا


----------



## جمعة حمدي (12 مايو 2011)

أرجوالإفادة لدي ثلاجة 21 قدم الفريزبها لا يقوم بعملية Freezing للاطعمة ولكن تبريد عالي فقط


----------



## محمدعيسى عبدالجيد (31 أغسطس 2011)

كيفة يتم نظافة الموسير الدخلية لفريزرثلاجة بابين


----------



## a.k. (30 يوليو 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Mahmoud Almasry (31 يوليو 2012)

*سبب مكيف السيارة لا يعمل عند توقفها لان الضاغط الخاص بدورة التبريد يستمد حركته من حركة موتور السيارة عن طريق سير التقسيمة فابالتالى اذا كان موتور السيارة يعمل فكذلك الضاغط يعمل والعكس*
*والله اعلى واعلم*


----------

